# Floral water picks for deposition sites



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I finally picked up a couple different kinds of floral water picks.I went to a local florist and they gave me 15 dark green picks for 3 bucks.I went to hobby lobby (and found out the hard way that they are closed on Sunday,Why on Sunday)and grabbed a 12 pack for 1.99.They are a little larger,softer plastic,and light green.I only put them into a couple tanks so far to check out the frogs interests.The picks from hobby lobby are softer so some of them I cut about 1/2-3/4'' length wise leaving a little ledge for them.I left some whole.The florist picks are a bit more rigid so I didn't cut them.I may try dremeling some of them.

That being said,today I noticed one of my fat bastis sitting on the ledge of one of the cut picks.It took about a week for them to accept it,but I'm glad they are exploring them.I have them in some of my other pumilio and thumb tanks.I want to find some with a little wider mouth.I will post my findings if I find more varieties of water picks(which I'm sure I will)and how the frogs seem to like them.


Lou


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I should have described what they are.floral water picks are the tubes that you would buy a single flower in,usually a rose.They hold water to keep the flower alive until it is bought.They often have a sharp spike on the end to pierce into styrofoam(which is what I use).Some don't have the spike.The spike is perfect for mounting either into the dirt on the floor or into a background at any angle you want.It is easy to pierce through goodstuff,styrfoam,and dirt.


Lou


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

I just started using them, and have had many tads deposited in them. I bet if you ask around, floral places will give you them for free.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have some water picks in my el dorado tank. I thought there were tads in them but now I'm not sure. The tads should be fairly large by now. Maybe I've been gawking at drowned flies all this time.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

We've been giving those out to a few of our customers to try out... Anyone who wants to try a few different types PM me. We'll just charge for shipping. (Or if you've got an order with us, just email us to let us know you want some picks, too) They should be on our site soon, too. NEHERP started as a division of NE Wholesale Florist Supply, so we're actually a wholesale distributor of those.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Mike, are there different sizes? I'm thinking that the ones I have are too narrow for my el dorado to squeeze her fat egg belly into. I'd love it if you carried a variety of sizes


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

What's the diameter on those? Can't be much more than 1.5cm.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

frogface said:


> Mike, are there different sizes? I'm thinking that the ones I have are too narrow for my el dorado to squeeze her fat egg belly into. I'd love it if you carried a variety of sizes


Theres about a dozen types on the market... Picks, tubes, long, short, green, clear... Way too many to list off the top of my head. We've got the majority of types @ the warehouse, though. I'll look tomorrow and we'll go from there. 

Edit: We've got the thick straws used in JP's experiment, too. They are used to hold stems of flowers straight in arrangements. I've been meaning to get both the straws and picks on the site... Seems like I've waited too long already!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Theres about a dozen types on the market... Picks, tubes, long, short, green, clear... Way too many to list off the top of my head. We've got the majority of types @ the warehouse, though. I'll look tomorrow and we'll go from there.
> 
> Edit: We've got the thick straws used in JP's experiment, too. They are used to hold stems of flowers straight in arrangements. I've been meaning to get both the straws and picks on the site... Seems like I've waited too long already!




Did you get a chance to look at the different types?What is the widest type you carry?

Lou


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

MeiKVR6 said:


> We've been giving those out to a few of our customers to try out... Anyone who wants to try a few different types PM me. We'll just charge for shipping. (Or if you've got an order with us, just email us to let us know you want some picks, too) They should be on our site soon, too. NEHERP started as a division of NE Wholesale Florist Supply, so we're actually a wholesale distributor of those.




pm'd you


Lou


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I picked up more water picks from Hobby Lobby on Saturday until I could get some more varieties to test.When I got home My fat basti male was nestled in the bottom of the tube totally under water(which made me nervous at first).Then he would come out a little bit call his much fatter egg riddled girlfriend until she hopped into the tube with him shoving him back to the depths of the tube.They were both almost submerged(he was she wasn't totally).They did this at least 6 or 7 times before they moved to a different part of the viv.I didn't think he could fit never mind both at the same time.Today I noticed they were playing around another pick in a different part of their viv.They seem to favor the cut picks with the little platforms I made for them.I have a feeling that there will be little ones before long at this rate.

Lou


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

MeiKVR6 said:


> We've been giving those out to a few of our customers to try out... Anyone who wants to try a few different types PM me. We'll just charge for shipping. (Or if you've got an order with us, just email us to let us know you want some picks, too) They should be on our site soon, too. NEHERP started as a division of NE Wholesale Florist Supply, so we're actually a wholesale distributor of those.




Hey Mike,

Pm'd you on the 15th and never heard back.

Lou


----------

